# Body work



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I just bought a 98 Honda Civic for fun. It has a lot of body damage and I’m looking to learn how to restore the body as much as possible. I will be replacing a door and some of the panels along with some other stuff which I’m fine with.

My issue is I don’t know how to paint and clear coat properly. Or even what paint gun would be good? 

I know there are members on here that are more than qualified to give some helpful pointers. 

Again this is a project car. I have 4 other cars I can drive in the meantime. I’m willing test and make mistakes I just want to learn as much as I can. 😊


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

May want to post this in Cruze Owner Projects instead


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> May want to post this in Cruze Owner Projects instead


I’m new here 😉 @Blasirl can you move it?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Maqcro1 said:


> I’m new here 😉 @Blasirl can you move it?


Done


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Maqcro1 said:


> My issue is I don’t know how to paint and clear coat properly. Or even what paint gun would be good?


Depends if you want form or function.

For large panels youll probably want a sprayer Amazon.com: DeVilbiss 802405 StartingLine HVLP Detail and Touch-Up Gravity Spray Gun: Automotive

And thats not even made for large panels but good enough.

The real money is on the compressor, regulator, etc...

Layers... Layers.... Layers... And patience. That's how you make shiny things.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> Depends if you want form or function.
> 
> For large panels youll probably want a sprayer Amazon.com: DeVilbiss 802405 StartingLine HVLP Detail and Touch-Up Gravity Spray Gun: Automotive
> 
> ...



I have a compressor. My plan is to replace any body parts that need replacing, sand entire car and paint it. 

I have the patients I just want to make sure it’s done right. Of course I’ll do my part and watch 1,000 YouTube videos and do plenty of reading. 

I guess I’m just looking for additional input. Have you used that gun? Is it good for spraying primer and base coat and also clear coat? Different stages of sandpaper to use. Hand sand or use orbital sander?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Maqcro1 said:


> I have a compressor. My plan is to replace any body parts that need replacing, sand entire car and paint it.
> 
> I have the patients I just want to make sure it’s done right. Of course I’ll do my part and watch 1,000 YouTube videos and do plenty of reading.
> 
> I guess I’m just looking for additional input. Have you used that gun? Is it good for spraying primer and base coat and also clear coat? Different stages of sandpaper to use. Hand sand or use orbital sander?


I have not used that one no.

If I need a large part finished I usually just take it a shop (off the vehicle) and have them paint it. _This is probably cheapest if you find a shop willing to do it for ok price._

However if you are just repairing dents and stuff then removing the panel can be over kill. You can just use spray paints instead of a gun if it’s small area.


----------

